# Seerosen umsetzen?



## Anja Thomas (17. Juni 2017)

Ich müsste zwei meiner Seerosen umsetzen. Die Nymphea Panama Pacific muss höher, sie ist in 80 cm wohl zu tief. Und die Nymphea __ Attraction muss tiefer. Sie ist jetzt aktuell auf 40 cm und gedeiht sehr gut, während die Panama Pacific zwar Blätter hat, aber im Vergleich schlecht wächst. Sie hat in ihrem ersten Jahr nicht geblüht. Die Attraction hat jetzt eine Knospe. Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich trotz der Knospe die Plätze beider Pflanzen jetzt tauschen? Oder geht die Knospe dann kaputt?


----------



## Veuryale (17. Juni 2017)

Das es der Nymphaea Panama Pacific nicht so gut geht, ist kein Wunder. Denn sie ist eine tropische Seerose, womit man sie in eine Wassertiefe von 10-30 cm pflanzen sollte. Bei der __ Attraction habe ich gelesen, dass sie ungefähr in 80cm tiefes Wasser eingepflanzt werden möchte. Das heißt, du könntest sie problemlos an die Stelle pflanzen, wo jetzt deine Panama Pacific wächst.
Zu den Knospen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich bis jetzt noch keine Seerose besitze. Allerdings wird es ihr wahrscheinlich nicht schaden.


----------



## Anja Thomas (17. Juni 2017)

Ja, das mit der Panama hab ich auch gelesen, leider erst vor kurzem. Beim Kauf der Pflanze stand dabei, man könne sie in 40-80 cm pflanzen. Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine Pflanze für 80 cm hatte, hab ich sie eingesetzt. Immerhin ein Gutes hatte das, sie hat den Winter überstanden.  Ich warte noch mal ab, ob jemand noch was wegen der Knospe weiß.....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Anja, 

das sollte kein Problem mit der Knospe werden. Ich habe im letzten Jahr einen Ableger bekommen mit Knospe und halbgeöffneter Blüte, nach dem einpflanzen und versenken stand sie gut 10 cm tiefer als in ihrem alten Teich und kein Problem, die Blüte öffnete sich unter Wasser und wuchs weiter nach oben, die Knospe störte sich auch nicht an den veränderten Bedingungen. 
Am Wochenende habe ich 3 Seerosen mit Knospen umgesetzt, ich freue mich schon auf die Blüten 

LG Heike


----------



## Anja Thomas (19. Juni 2017)

Oh super, das hört sich ja positiv an, dann werde ich das mal machen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2017)

Hi Anja,

mehr als das die einzelne Blütenknospe kaputt gehen kann solllte net passieren (das Laub sollte jedenfalls am nächsten Tag teilweise wieder an der Oberfläche dümpeln, sonst war die Absenkung um 40cm doch zu rapide)

ich habe heute gesehen das ich meine im Herbst gekaufte kräftigrosa "__ Colorado" wieder loswerden muß. Die Auszeichnung war mal wieder ein eindeutiger  "holländischer Betrug", die Seerose ist ne weißblütige - schlimm wenn man farbenblinde Gärtner im Betrieb hat  - 0815 Marliac (vermutlich Marliacea Albida) - nur gut das ich Samstag gesundheitliche Probleme hatte und sie deswegen noch net im großen Teich eingepflanz hatte sonst hätte ich "tauchen" müssen um sie zu "entsorgen" - ich hoffe nur die "__ Gonnere" ist das was es sein soll

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja Thomas (20. Juni 2017)

Gestern hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft, und heute ist die Knospe aufgegangen.  Also warte ich jetzt noch ein paar Tage. Oder wie lange blüht so ein Teil? Eine neue Knospe ist jedenfalls noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2017)

Hi Anja,

so ne Seerosenblüte hält im allgemeinen 3-4 Tage


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2017)

Anja Thomas schrieb:


> Immerhin ein Gutes hatte das, sie hat den Winter überstanden.


Du hattest die Nymphaea Panama Pacifi einfach im Teich zum Überwintern ?


----------



## Anja Thomas (3. Juli 2017)

Jupp! Die hat da überwintert. Jetzt in einer Woche, ich habs nicht eher geschafft, werde ich sie ins flachere Wasser umsetzen. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie überhaupt noch zum Blühen kommt dieses Jahr. Zum Winter werde ich sie dann einfach wieder tiefer setzen.


----------



## Anja Thomas (13. Aug. 2017)

Ich wollte nur mal kurz mitteilen, dass ich drei Seerosen umgesetzt hab. Es scheint allen gefallen zu haben! Die __ Attraction hat jetzt grad ihre vierte Blüte, und die Panama Pacific hat eine erste Knospe. Ebenso die gelbe Seerose, deren Namen ich leider nicht mehr weiß. Die hatte letztes Jahr auch nicht geblüht. Sobald die Knospen aufgehen, werde ich mal Bilder machen.


----------

